# History



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok i think i'm missing something here... I love history and have a better than average knowledge of recent and ancient history (ok kimonas not on your level..) but i would like someone to help me understand a few things.

I know the history of Cyprus and the events around independence etc but the locals all seem to agree that:

1) Britain sold Cyprus to the turks... I thought Britain annexed Cyprus after Turkey sided with the losers in WW2?.. then Britain gave them their independence, only for a greek national uprising to give Turkey and excuse to invade?

2) Britian and America want to continue the occupation and actively support turkey.. this is a new one on me!! 

Are they taught a different history or are the rest of the world propaganda fed chumps?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Ok i think i'm missing something here... I love history and have a better than average knowledge of recent and ancient history (ok kimonas not on your level..) but i would like someone to help me understand a few things.
> 
> I know the history of Cyprus and the events around independence etc but the locals all seem to agree that:
> 
> ...


Strategy for surviving culture shock no. 101 : Do not, under any circumstances, discuss the Cyprus problem or history post 1960 to anyone with Cypriot or Greek ancenstry. Up until very recently post 1960 history was not on the curriculum. A colleague of mine (who was Cypriot) tried to introduce modern history into the curriculum of a private school and was visisted by the thought police, given lessons on patriotism and the tutored (for some 3 months) on the definition of traitor etc. Best not go there. A kinder way of phrasing 1) and 2) would be:
1) Britain formally annexed Cyprus after WW1 and granted independence after a bitter armed struggle for freedom. A Greek nationalist uprising and military coup after years of bitter inter racial violence compelled Turkey to invade as a guarantor nation to safeguard the lives of the Turkish Cypriot minority.
2) All major powers have basically agreed to a bi-communal federated Cypriot settlement, the details of which are being thrashed out.


----------

